

Beam smart projector - edwinvlieg
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1149624989/beam-the-smart-projector-that-fits-in-any-light-so

======
trcollinson
It's unfortunate this isn't getting more traction on HN. I found this
kickstarter through another friend of mine who pointed me to it and I had to
see if someone had submitted it here yet. What an amazing project! Projectors
are such a bane. If these work half as well as they claim they will be
amazing. I wonder how they handle the heat issue that currently causes
projectors problems.

